# Valentines waxes



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I just want to let everyone know as from yesterday a good friend of mine has taken over the Valentines brand of waxes, the website will be updated in the next few days, you can go on to the site and read up about the products and waxes we have, up until the end of the year iam going to a run a promotion on the waxes,there is two waxes we have available at the moment, we have the valentines concours wax and the road n track,

Just in time for Christmas, they are offering a discount of 20% off the retail price so we can get the wax out there.

heres the website www.valentineswax.com

tel 02890817187 procar with the orders ask for Davey.

you wont disappointed with the results.:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Good luck with the venture the concours wax is a hidden gem, Been using it for a while now and like it. :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Got road N track which is a seriously under-rated wax, just bought Concours and if it's any better it may well be a rival to my current fav Dodo SN.

Customer service at Valentines has always been great as well, hope that continues :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea Davey is a top man very passionate about driving the product and very helpdul as well!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

2 very under rated products. These 2 waxes are favourites. I love there super fast curing times.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> 2 very under rated products. These 2 waxes are favourites. I love there super fast curing times.


The concours caught me out first time i used it, a very good wax.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

dennis said:


> Good luck with the venture the concours wax is a hidden gem, Been using it for a while now and like it. :thumb:


Hi Dennis, bought my Concourse a year or so back now and still havent got around to breaking the seal.

Would love to see a pic and your thoughts about durability.

p.s. you said curing time caught you out, can you explain please.

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

dennis said:


> The concours caught me out first time i used it, a very good wax.


OK, think I understand : from Valentines

Use the applicator provided. Very little wax is needed. Apply in straight lines - don't swirl in circles. Make sure the surface is evenly covered. Treat a small area at a time - one quarter to one third of a body panel.

Do not allow our wax to dry out on the car! - ideally, polish off immediately. If you leave it too long and it sets, don't try to rub it off. Just apply a little more to soften the first coat and polish off as usual.


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking to get my self one of each sometime... 
As mentioned previously, Davey's a top lad, will do anything to meet your needs, went as far as ringing around 5 or 6 suppliers to get me a wet vac. 
Seen the end result of the product on his old VR6 Golf, and it was outstanding 
Bring on pay day lol


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dennis, bought my Concourse a year or so back now and still havent got around to breaking the seal.
> 
> Would love to see a pic and your thoughts about durability.
> 
> ...


On a warm day working inside coating two panels a time is enough as the curing time is short, as for durability i never wait for a wax to wear off on my own vehicles so am not really bothered about how long it lasts, but the water sheeting cracking which make washing and drying a breeze.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I own both of the Valentines Waxes and like the finish they give

Good luck with the new venture :wave:


----------

